# Lip Balm Question



## rickh (Aug 9, 2008)

Where do you guys get your supplies like sweet almond oil? I found some at Hobby Lobby for $6 for 2 ounces. I thought that was high.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*almond oil*

Here is a link to one source called new directions. They have 1 lb for 7$ something and larger quantities. Betterbee also carries it for about the same price on 1 lb bottles
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/almond-sweet-virgin-carrier-oil-p-443.html


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I get all my ingredients from www.fromnaturewithlove.com. They have just about everything.


----------

